# LED Bulbs



## smartgolfer (Apr 27, 2011)

LED Bulbs.

Anyone changed yet?

I wandered round Belvoir Castle and noticed a few dealers selling these little items, very techy, 10w power down to .8w for the same.

Great, except the price.

I was quoted £5.50 each, and with a show discount a token 
gesture of a little less.

Try this place on ebay

http://stores.ebay.co.uk/bgood2010?_trksid=p4340.l2563

.99p each plus £1 delivery???? (cheaper if you buy a few like i have)

Are we being ripped off or what??


----------



## grenwelly (Aug 7, 2007)

Good site for bulbs here
http://www.lustrumlight.co.uk/Led_MR16/Led_Bulb_21_Leds_12V_MR16_White
Came in a couple of days


----------



## The-Cookies (Nov 28, 2010)

got mine from Asia well pleased, and yes we as usual are ripped off


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

The dearer ones will genuinely last longer and have built in voltage regulation. Cheap ones often flicker if the battery charger is on


----------



## hogan (Oct 31, 2006)

Have bought 10 cheapies a year ago so far no problem whatsoever


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

If you put a 99p one next to a similar £8.50 one and look at the backs you'll see what you're paying for :lol: :lol: :lol: The cheapos get very hot too


----------



## smartgolfer (Apr 27, 2011)

No problem with the ones i got off ebay...

As regards getting hot...no hotter than the ones i took out if at all.


----------



## BillCreer (Jan 23, 2010)

smartgolfer said:


> No problem with the ones i got off ebay...
> 
> As regards getting hot...no hotter than the ones i took out if at all.


Hi,

If they are using 1/10th of the power I would expext them to only produce a 1/10th of the heat.


----------



## 96299 (Sep 15, 2005)

Our LED spots barely get warm. Got ours from Aten lighting, about 7 quid I think.

Steve


----------



## dodger148 (May 9, 2005)

We have had LEDs in the spots for a while now they were cheapish, but I have replaced them this year as some of the leds had failed with the bulb assemblt. The new ones were dearer but the light is a better quality


----------



## CurlyBoy (Jan 13, 2008)

Hi, bought these yesterday in LIDL, £4.95p, they come with batteries and self adhesive pads. I have stuck mine under the overhead lockers and the give a good illumination, good enough to read by if your eyes are better than mine!!

curlyboy


----------



## Morphology (Jul 23, 2010)

I replaced all our Halogens (14?) with LEDs from Bedazzled - UK company. Not cheap, but I was comforted by the built-in surge protection & regulator - I'd hate to torch the van by saving a few quid on light bulbs!

Bedazzled were great, and happy to exchange the bulbs when I initially ordered the wrong ones only to find they wouldn't fit in my fittings.

We've just come back from 4 nights off hook-up at Glastonbury, and our single 110Ah leisure battery coped perfectly - dropped about 15% if the guage can be believed. OK, we were careful with lights, water pump etc., but I was still very pleased.

Morph.


----------



## Andysam (May 10, 2005)

I got 2 bulbs from a well known on-line supplier- I then got a bunch more from fleabay. They APPEAR identical from light/heat output down to the ink stamps on the back. They were about £7 cheaper EACH than the well known on-line supplier.

Yer pays yer money and takes yer chance.


----------



## bulawayolass (Jul 27, 2010)

I have some they were the expensive ones, asked about needing to replace them answer.
"These will outlast the life of the van l would say they will still be as they are in 10 or 15 + years time"
I can not complain at that for a life of a lamp.


----------



## me0wp00 (Jun 2, 2010)

we replaced all our van lights with asia ebay ones and haven't yet had any problems...wish I could say the same for my house kitchen/hall lights, Im going to look to replace them with leds next, damn things blow all the time


----------



## boringfrog (Sep 22, 2006)

*Lights*



CurlyBoy said:


> Hi, bought these yesterday in LIDL, £4.95p, they come with batteries and self adhesive pads. I have stuck mine under the overhead lockers and the give a good illumination, good enough to read by if your eyes are better than mine!!
> 
> curlyboy


I got some too. first pack only one worked, LIDL replaced them, this time two worked, so went back and got the working one out the first pack!


----------



## smartgolfer (Apr 27, 2011)

*Bulbs*

Still going strong


----------



## smartgolfer (Apr 27, 2011)

Still going strong  

I luvs a bargain!


----------



## Hezbez (Feb 7, 2009)

The main benefit of buying at the shows is that if you don't like the colour you can wander back up to the stall and change them.

We got the warm white for the living area and cool white for the bathroom - tried them and didn't like the cool white ones - nice man on the stall changed them no problem.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

We changed all of ours that were not LDs cant remember the price

We have "wrap around" lighting on LED, very nice

Changed the others because people on here said you should  

Used soft glow absolutely no problem to date : 
Aldra


----------

